# Off the beaten path



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What is your favorite lesser known hike in Utah?

I love the Escalante River hike that is roughly 15 miles one direction.
The trail leads from right by Escalante High School, down to near Calf Creek. I hike it backward because if you hike from Calf Creek back, you hike up-stream the whole way (and most of the hike is in the river). 
There are some really beautiful cliffs, arches, indian ruins, petroglyphs (spelling?), and toads everywhere. 
Its not a super easy hike, but not terribly difficult either. Prob one you wouldnt want to hike if you havent hit the trail in a while.

You want some one to park at the trail end, and then hike to the SECOND vehicle, otherwise you have a 30 mile hike.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

I really love hiking into, and spending the night in Mule Canyon. Not too far of the beaten path, but it never seems busy. We have gone there every spring for about five years now, and it's rare that we see other hikers/campers.That might be due to how early we go in the season. 

If you really want to get off the beaten path, head into Idaho, get off the freeway in Wallace, and make your way into the St. Joes area. It's about 14 hours to drive from SLC to Avery (a town of about 40 year-round residents in the middle of the territory),but it is a great jumping off point for fly-fishing, hiking, and camping.


----------

